#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Προσοχή στη συνεργασία Μηχανικών-εκπαιδευτικών κέντρων

## GPER

Γνωστό εκπαιδευτικό κέντρο (forum training .............) έχει στείλει επιστολή σε Μηχανικούς (κυρίως ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές) και ζητά συνεργασία μαζί τους με σκοπό την εισήγηση διαφόρων θεμάτων. Προσοχή το συγκεκριμένο κέντρο δεν έχει εξοφλήσει υποχρεώσεις του προς Μηχανικούς εδώ και 18 μήνες. Όποιος θελήσει να ασχοληθεί ας το λάβει υπόψη του.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## GPER

Δυστυχώς εξακολουθεί να ισχύει με συνεχώς καινούργια θύματα η πολιτική του συγκεκριμένου ΚΕΚ, που δεν είναι άλλη απο τη "συνεργασία" και το "φέσωμα" συναδέλφων εισηγητών. Μικρό "φέσωμα" σε πολλούς συναδέλφους. Τουλάχιστον ας μην πηγαίνουμε στα σεμινάρια του.

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί δεν αναφέρεις τον ακριβή τίτλο του εκπαιδευτικού κέντρου;
Εφόσον είναι αληθή όσα αναφέρεις δεν συκοφαντείς κανέναν, απλώς δυσφημείς κι αυτό δεν έχει κυρώσεις.
Ίσα-ίσα που προστατεύεις συναδέλφους και συμβάλεις στην ορθή λειτουργία της αγοράς.

----------

